# DishPro Required for 811?



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

I currently have a 921, with legacy hardware. I'm think of adding a 811 in another room. Is DishPro hardware necessary for the 811, or can it be used with my existing legacy hardware? Thanks.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ssj2,

You might find this link helpful

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/101


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

ssj2 said:


> I currently have a 921, with legacy hardware. I'm think of adding a 811 in another room. Is DishPro hardware necessary for the 811, or can it be used with my existing legacy hardware? Thanks.


I'm running a 811 on Legacy Hardware ( LNB's and SW21 [2 Dishes] ) !


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a mutt of a system for my 811.

2 legacy LNB's on a Starband internet dish that I no longer use for Internet (made by channel master) for 110 and 119. It also has a slot for 129 and is peaked for that location currently, but I would have to use a hacksaw and/or zip ties to secure an lnb for 129. I'm going to attempt this at some point in time. Only pictures could do this justice.

Also have a third legacy LNB in the 119 slot of a DP Twin yoke on a Dish 500 peaked for the 129 location [voom] (I had to drill out the lnb screw hole a little to fit in the Dish Pro yoke, but it works like a charm).

All 6 wires from the 3 LNB's fed into a SW64.

Also have (2) 311's plugged into my SW64.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

ssj2 said:


> I currently have a 921, with legacy hardware. I'm think of adding a 811 in another room. Is DishPro hardware necessary for the 811, or can it be used with my existing legacy hardware? Thanks.


All legacy or all DishPro will both work. You can not mix legacy & DishPro.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

In addition to what Ken H said:

All receivers can use legacy LNB/switch setups, though some don't work with all cascade combinations. The 811 supports them all.

Legacy receivers can be connected to DishPro with the addition of a DP adapter or DP Plus switch.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ssj2 said:


> I currently have a 921, with legacy hardware. I'm think of adding a 811 in another room. Is DishPro hardware necessary for the 811, or can it be used with my existing legacy hardware? Thanks.


In a word, the simple answers to your _two_ questions in one sentence are 'No' and 'Yes'.


----------

